# Moen blunder



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I installed this faucet last night. The thing started leaking under the counter top and I found that the area at the top of the black arrow which is a threaded rod with a rubber O-ring on it had loosened a tad. I re tightened it and re installed the faucet. It dont leak now, but if you bump the top indicated by the red arrow it will leak. We tightened the nut to the point we were afraid to strip it and yet the top is still susceptible to being spun lose by just bumping into it. You would think they would have a way to keep it locked like a set screw or something. bad design flaw if you ask me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Bad design flaw if you ask me.


But it looks stylin! :laughing:


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Dont be doing anything crazy on the counter that would involve bumping into the faucet, especially if there are video cameras in the room!


----------



## Duall Damage (Apr 3, 2011)

Try using some locktite or be honest with the customer and install a different faucet. Its your time and rep that is on the line...Do the right thing and walk away worry free.

Matt,


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Problem is my boss wants it installed because its what the HO wants. 

The loctite thing may work though.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Is faucet plumber or HO supplied. I'd put in another one. Instead of farting around with this one. Who knows maybe it is bad design/defective. Wouldn't surprise me a bit now days


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Put a little Mighty Putty on it! It will be as good as a Grohe then!:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gusty60 said:


> Put a little Mighty Putty on it! It will be as good as a Grohe then!:laughing:


There is a product sold at the local pool supply shop in town called "leak master". It is very similar in appearance to "mighty putty". I used it once to repair a crack in the Fiberglas hull of my hot tub without even draining it. Worked like a charm.

I also have a buddy who works for an outfit called "Canadian Lead Detection" and he swears by the stuff for temporary repairs to lines still under pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually I wouldn't even play with it....

Just call 1-800-BUY-MOEN and say hello the brand new faucet you sold me leaks.

They'll send what you need....


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Did you grease the o-ring?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Did you grease the o-ring?


Yes, I always grease o rings.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Let me be clear, ... I am no real fan of Moen, however, I installed this same faucet a week or so ago without incident. In fact it took a helluvalot longer to get the old Delta piece of crap out than it did to install the Moen. I don't like push fit fittings, anybody's push fit fittings, but there is no denying that it speeds up the install (I don't know that that is a good thing) on the other hand, Delta's non standard nut sizes are a completely unnecessary, knuckle busting pain in the backside.


----------



## Mr Bruno (Sep 30, 2011)

Personally, Moen and fail are interchangable.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's why I don't like supplying fixtures. Some college-educated engineer mis-designs a fixture, without getting all the bugs worked out, then the plumber looks stupid....:furious:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mr Bruno said:


> Personally, Moen and fail are interchangable.


I'm not trying to pick a fight, I'm just curious why you hold that opinion...

I'm always trying to learn something new from other plumbers, so, what kind of failures have you encountered with Moen products?

Personally, I've had pretty good luck with them....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I will have to check that out. I have the some faucet in ORB in my kitchen. No problems with it yet in a year. I guess I will go smack it around a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I smacked it around and it's holding like a champ. Guess you got a bad apple.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Love moen, easy to install, easy to
Change cartridges and the only problem I've ever encountered is replacing cartridges. The best part is there are basically only two different t&s cartridges and 2 lav cart. So there's no guessing or asking questions on what cart you need. I think it's the best product on the market for the money!


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I love Moen. Hardly ever have problems with them. I recommend them to all my customers. I have had two defective cartridges in shower valves, but that's it. Not bad for the 100's and 100's that I've put in over the years. Every company has a few bad apples now and then. Sucks when you get one, but such is life.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mr Bruno said:


> Personally, Moen and fail are interchangable.


 

Just fought a tub and shower cartridge, one of the pressure balanced ones. 


Dr. Oz on tv showed me how to take it out; had the customer go and barely turn the water back onto the house with a lav faucet running in the same bathroom, waited for the customer to come back upstairs and told her to shut the lavatory faucet off when I give her the go ahead.


C-clip already pulled, I had her shut the water off to the lav, and like a hardened piece of poop in a 94 year old woman, that cartridge with the assistance of that pressure on the backside slowly pushed that cartridge out.


Just like that old lady, I felt better once it came out. 

Had a hard time putting the new one back in for some reason to get the clip back down. Hole was too small in the wall, valve was roughed in too deep into the wall, clip was bent, had to drill out the allen screw in the handle...

typical Moen and it's bullsh.it design.


If it was a Delta I'd been in and out and gone in 15.3 minutes flat.


Wanna see someone cry? 

875 series Moen kitchen faucet that destroys the countertop and the entire kitchen base cabinet, including mold into the walls and floor buckling the subfloor before the retards at Moen thought it was a fabulous idea to put a backflow preventor hidden in the body of the faucet, knowing it would fail someday. 


And the monticello roman tub faucet? What engineer with half a brain sets the cartridges almost 6" down inside the body? 

And then the Moen tool strips the ears off trying to get them out. 

I started off installing Moens back in the mid 80's while half of you were still in diapers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Just fought a tub and shower cartridge, one of the pressure balanced ones.
> 
> Dr. Oz on tv showed me how to take it out; had the customer go and barely turn the water back onto the house with a lav faucet running in the same bathroom, waited for the customer to come back upstairs and told her to shut the lavatory faucet off when I give her the go ahead.
> 
> ...


Posi-temps can be that way we replaced one last week, had to break the tabs off the side of the cartridge so the extractor tool could pull it out further, then it took alot of twisting and it finally came out. Luckily the shower valve was anchored good.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Just fought a tub and shower cartridge, one of the pressure balanced ones.
> 
> 
> Dr. Oz on tv showed me how to take it out; had the customer go and barely turn the water back onto the house with a lav faucet running in the same bathroom, waited for the customer to come back upstairs and told her to shut the lavatory faucet off when I give her the go ahead.
> ...


 I'm with DP on this one ! Have had to cut most moen kitchen faucets off the sinks lately .Real PIA trying not to hit the sinks / countertops with oscillating tool . The vacuum breakers on the kitchen faucets are awful! the plastic junk that has helped them get more profit yet screws the Plumber & customer ! The push fittings are a DISASTER just lurking !! I'll ONLY RECOMMEND WOLVERINE BRASS !


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

And the stupid game that moen plays these days?


They'll try to upsell you a new faucet for like $50 to 'rid the pain' of the crisis faucet you're calling about.

So in turn, instead of covering the warranty, they jumped a sale and it puts their product back in again, trying to hide the fact that their faucets were not reliable to begin with. 

There are a ton of victims out there on those faucets, and when the leaking is discovered the damage is already done. 

I tell the customer to demand a new identical faucet to the one that's in there, and 'you'll call them every 3-5 years to do it over again till you get it right.'

I can hear the phone call to my office after writing this, 


"Mr. Dunbar we've recently been made aware that you're not happy with our products, and we'd like to fix that! How are you today?" Good. "Well that's good to hear. We've got a new product line ---- ----- ------- ----"


Remember the single handle moen faucets that shut themselves off? They made the handle so heavy that the 'fix' is "remove the cartridge and wipe off the silicone grease that we applied to the cartridge for normal operation." 

Yeah that works. And who fights that problem years down the road on the removal of the cartridge? 

That lady from yesterday is going to try and get compensation for the cartridge and my labor. I don't think any faucet manufacture will allow that. Maybe a cartridge, but no labor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Got called out to replace a cartridge on a Moen kitchen faucet today. Lady rec'd. new cartridge from Moen. Original problem: little leak around base of faucet. So I install new one. It leaks ever so slighly. She (cust) tells me this is the 3rd time her cartridge has been replaced in past year.... Turns out the valve body was mis-cast. When I put teflon tape around retainer nut which holds cartridge down, leak stopped. 

Moen is sending her a new faucet for free. They claim they have not seen this problem before.


----------

